# How do you edit your custom user title?



## gemma_rae

That little line under you user name and avatar. Where mine currently says "Love it to death" I can't figure out where it is, and forget what it's called?


----------



## RoseRed

Click on your name above on the right, then select account details.


----------



## Ken King

Might have to be premo.


----------



## gemma_rae

RoseRed said:


> Click on your name above on the right, then select account details.


Okay, Is it all in the location bar? I tried occupation and about you but neither of them seems to work


----------



## Grumpy

Yesterday I 'thought' I saw David advertise 2 versions of VB software but can't find it now. Friend of mine was interested but maybe it wasn't possible to sell?? Anyone?


----------



## Editor

Hi, you need to be a Premo Member in order to change your custom title:









						Premium Memberships: Everything you need to know
					

This describes the features of a Premium Membership and how to subscribe.




					forums.somd.com
				




If you're not, I can reset your current setting and then it will default to the system-provided title.


----------



## Editor

Grumpy said:


> Yesterday I 'thought' I saw David advertise 2 versions of VB software but can't find it now. Friend of mine was interested but maybe it wasn't possible to sell?? Anyone?


@Grumpy  I got the OK from vB to transfer the licenses. But, since they are the victims of so much fraud, they make me go to great lengths to prove we are the original purchaser and the new owner is legit (they want his real identity). Plus they want a $48 transfer fee, which the buyer is going to have to pay.

So, anyway, it will cost the guy about $148 plus they want his real name, address and contact info (which I think is a legit requirement). If he is still interested, please have him contact me through David, or PM me and I can give you my phone so he call. I also want to make sure he is legit so we don't get in any crap with vB.

He should also know that he will not be able to sell the software. They allow one transfer for the life of the license.


----------



## gemma_rae

Editor said:


> Hi, you need to be a Premo Member in order to change your custom title:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Memberships: Everything you need to know
> 
> 
> This describes the features of a Premium Membership and how to subscribe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not, I can reset your current setting and then it will default to the system-provided title.


If you would reset it to the system default I would appreciate it. Perhaps I may upgrade to premium at a later date.

Thank you.


----------



## Grumpy

Editor said:


> @Grumpy  I got the OK from vB to transfer the licenses. But, since they are the victims of so much fraud, they make me go to great lengths to prove we are the original purchaser and the new owner is legit (they want his real identity). Plus they want a $48 transfer fee, which the buyer is going to have to pay.
> 
> So, anyway, it will cost the guy about $148 plus they want his real name, address and contact info (which I think is a legit requirement). If he is still interested, please have him contact me through David, or PM me and I can give you my phone so he call. I also want to make sure he is legit so we don't get in any crap with vB.
> 
> He should also know that he will not be able to sell the software. They allow one transfer for the life of the license.


I'll let him know and have him contact y'all directly if he is interested. He's legit, been running a forum since 2000 but hadn't updated in quite a while and has talked about it lately. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Editor

gemma_rae said:


> If you would reset it to the system default I would appreciate it.


Done!


----------



## gemma_rae

Editor said:


> Done!


Thank you.


----------

